# Low carb pizza!!!



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

A pizza, 100% homemade and only 7g of carbs! I can't take the credit but I will take credit for spotting this on Fakebook!

*Base: *

20g unflavored pea protein

2 whole eggs

2 egg whites

Pepper

Pink salt pinch

Garlic powder

Dried coriander

1tablespoon of coconut flower

Blend ingredients, heat a frying pan spray with 1cal spray. Spread mixture evenly in pan, cook until bottom is brown do not turn, put under a hot grill to brown the top of the base.

*Topping:*

When brown spread with either Waldens farms calorie free BBQ sauce or tomato purée, sprinkle with 25g of grated cheddar and chopped cherry tomatoes. Put back under the grill until cheese is brown.

Hey presto low carb high protein pizza! Depending on your macro needs add meat, prawns, olives or whatever you want!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Could be tempted by this one 

Although finding pea protein, and coconut flour in Aldi, might be pushing my luck a tad


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

This looks worth a try, especially if your gluten intolerant and like pizza.


----------



## getbigger11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely going to have to try this


----------

